# Learn to Dive Nitrox Next Week



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

In 40 years of diving, I've seen twodevelopments come along that, IMO, revolutionized the sport. When these two things combined, they increased the enjoyment of the sport geometrically. They are Nitrox and Nitrox dive computers. 

I have a Nitrox class either Monday or Tuesday evening of next week. I'll find out today or tomorrow which night. It'll depend on when my currentOpen Water students want to take it, but if you've always wanted to be Nitrox certified, here's your chance to jump in. 

The class is only one evening and about 2 hours long. The test is "Take Home" and "Open Book." In the class we learn what Nitrox is, the benefits of breathing Nitrox, the limits of Nitrox, how to prepare gear for Nitrox, how to plan your dives using Nitrox and how to analyze your tanks to be sure of your Nitrox mix. 

We'll have fun and you'll be a much better and safer diverfor being Nitrox certified. The cost of the class in normally $150, but since I'm doing one already for my Open Water students, I'll give the student price of $99 to anyone on PFFthat wants to jump in the class. 

Just let me know so we can be sure to have enough booksavailable

*Rich Adams Sr*

*NAUI Certified and Insured Instructor*


----------



## jesse22r (Mar 5, 2008)

Im in let me know what night it is for sure when you find out....Thanks Jesse


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

> *jesse22r (8/15/2008)*Im in let me know what night it is for sure when you find out....Thanks Jesse


Jess, don't know if you got my PM, but the Nitrox class is tonight at 6 pm at MBT if you can make it.


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

im in if there's room.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

Absolutely. Right now it looks like about only 3 or 4 people, so we're good. I'll see you at 6 tonight.


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

leslie wants to go to. see you there. you still have any left:letsdrink??????


----------

